# Just bought a Rottweiler



## unease20 (May 26, 2010)

Hey guys I just bought a rottweiler pup. Now after i bought that, a lot of ppl around told me that rotts are very aggressive and not good with the kids. Is that true?? I am worried coz i have kids back at my home... he is still 40 days old now and very playful...


----------



## Miranda16 (Jan 17, 2010)

im warning you now ... you are going to be flooded with information ... lots of it positive ... some negative and no matter how harsh it may sound ... take it with a grain of salt and stick around ..... we love helping new dog owners


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

40 days old would make him only 4 or 5 weeks. You shouldn't have him that early. 8 weeks and up is when puppies should leave the litter.

If he's that young, you should take him back for that reason alone. Rotties, like many other breeds, can and are fantastic with kids if raised with them and introduced to them properly.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

No that isn't true at all. ANY dog can be aggressive and bad with kids.. While some of it may come from genetics (what was his parent's temperament like?) the rest is in how well you raise and socialize them. Get him out and have him meet TONS of people and kids, of every size, shape, age and color. The more the better. Our mascot at the humane society is a rottweiler. He's the sweetest boy, but a lot of people are needlessly afraid of him. They come in the front door and he'll go racing over to make them pet him and they freak and go back out the door thinking he's going to attack.  Because.. you know.. we just like to keep vicious dogs around at the Humane Society.  

Anyway, congratulations on your new pup and good luck!


----------



## unease20 (May 26, 2010)

@Xeph: I bought this dog now coz his mother died in an accident yesterday and the owner was going out of town for sometime... basically he wanted to sell him ASAP. So i bought him. Yeah even i think if is raised with the kids, he is gonna be good to them... thanx

@Binkalette: Hi mom was very ferocious and very loud in the area.. she was dangerous... but she is no more R.I.P.... I hope he is not like his mom.... i'll probably take Xeph's and your advice of keeping him with kids..... thanks


----------



## MonicaBH (Jul 5, 2008)

I guess I'm not sure why you purchased a breed that which you know little about. I'm also not sure why you purchased a puppy that is so young.

Rottweilers are great dogs. They often end up in the wrong hands, or with people who are unsure how to handle them based solely on their preconceived perception of the breed. Find a positive reinforcement based trainer in your area and get that puppy enrolled ASAP. Take him everywhere you are legally allowed to take him and get him used to sights, sounds, smells and scenes. Of course, you don't want to expose him to any puppy ick, so make sure his vaccines are current before you go galavanting all over town.

My rottweiler is four years old. He is a registered therapy dog. He goes to an old folks home and also does reading programs with children where he lays on the floor and lets them read to him. The first time we ever dealt with kids as a therapy team, he had NEVER been around them before. We were accosted by about 30 kids at once, and he didn't bat an eye; in fact, he reveled in the attention. 

While I do believe that genetics play a part in a dogs overall temperament, I can't help but believe that strong leadership with positive reinforcement and early socialization will play a huge part in your dog's behavior in the future. I know *nothing* about my dogs background. All I know is that I wanted people to look at my dog and admire him... not be afraid of him... so I busted my butt to make that happen.

Don't do this puppy wrong. Rotties have a bad enough time already. Be very involved in his life and make him be an ambassador for his breed. They are truly amazing dogs.


----------



## tw1n (May 12, 2009)

Do your best to raise him carefuly. The lest time he spend being afraid of stuff and people, the less likely he'll react aggressivly. Do not teach him violance. If you punish him with violance, he'll learn violence himself. 

Teach your kids to respect this dog. It's your responsibilty to make sure they do not provoke fear and aggression in him. 

Good luck. Stick around, you'll get enough guidance if you ask the questions and listen to the answers. Everything should turn out fine.


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

No dog is just "born aggressive". Any dog, be it a Chihuahua or a Rottweiler, has the capability to be either wonderful or horrible with children - depending upon whether or not it is properly socialized, trained and raised with children.

Rottweilers are very protective, loyal, devoted and loving dogs. Some call them "velcro" dogs for the way they attach themselves emotionally and physically to their masters and family members. They are incredibly social animals and love to be in a family environment. They are not the kinds of dogs that you can stick in the backyard and leave to their own devices to entertain themselves. They need lots of entertainment and interaction. They are in the working class and need a great deal of exercise, play and family involvement. 

I raised two children with two Rottweilers and had not a single bad incident. One Rottweiler I had from puppyhood with my two toddlers, and one I inherited upon the death of a family member. He was full grown and acclimated well to our family and was good with my small children.

In my opinion, they are incredibly good dogs and don't deserve the reputation that they often receive.

With all that said, your puppy is definitely too young to be separated from its mother and littermates, and I wonder why you have it so soon. One thing that is very important in the development of all puppies is their early development and manners learned from their mama and siblings, such as bite inhibition, independence and security. The fact that you have your puppy so soon leads me to believe you got it from a not-so-reputable breeding source, which further concerns me with regard to possible future health issues. If possible, you need to return the puppy until it is at least 8 weeks old, and then bring it home. Then in the interim period, take that time to truly educate yourself on the breed, on training methods, health concerns, and socialization techniques. Doing all of this will give your dog and your family the best possible start to a lifetime of happiness and fulfillment in this relationship with one of the best breeds out there! 

ETA: Make sure to get him up-to-date on vaccines as soon as possible and then into a training class. He's a male so he will be big, and a big dog will need to have a firm hand to control him. So be sure to love him and use lots of positive reinforcement while training.


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

Rotts need a LOT of socialization and I would say that Obedience classes are mandatory.

My own family's first dog was a Rottie, and we nearly had a huge mess on our hands because of our ignorance. A Rottie that is not properly socialized and trained can be very unpleasant to live with, because they are very strong, very smart, and very protective of their family and those instincts need to be shaped properly. Ours was starting to become aggressive towards strangers because of misplaced protectiveness, so we took her to obedience classes and had to work hard fixing the mistakes we had made initially. In the end, it made a huge difference, and she grew up into a very calm, gentle dog. But it took active effort on our part.

That all being said, I have to say our Rottie was one of the best dogs I've ever had.


----------



## Miranda16 (Jan 17, 2010)

my honest advice .... research as much as you possibly can haha .... the fact that you are here is a great start .... ask some of the rottie people here whats the best way to do whatever you need to do .... but honestly ... READ READ READ


----------



## vinya12 (May 4, 2010)

First of all I am disappointed that you took on a breed without doing your research This is how dogs end up in the wrong hands. Can I ask, how well you new the breeder? 

This breed is a strong breed and can be short of patience, There is no reason why he would not make a good pet, but it is down to you to make shore of it. As said before take your puppy everywhere. As long as its had its shots, you can take him out and let people hold him and touch him and play with him. The work you put in to him in the first year will last him a life time. So get out at least once a week to a public place were there is lots of people children dogs and noice and things to get him used to.. when he is a bigger boy, you must remember that even if he is as good as gold. Never and a repeat never leave him in a room or garden with a child unsupervised. This will make shore that nothing bad can ever happen, some dogs get stressed by children pulling and playing with them or by a child's cry, and as they don't know how to deal with it they can bite. So make shore your children do not tease him. Remember he is going to be a big dog. So don't let him jump up on the kids , start now. I know its cute when he jumps up now, but it wont be cute when hes big enough to knock you over , start as you mean to go on . Hope this helps


----------



## momof3 (Nov 24, 2007)

I have been told or read somewhere that Rotties as pups have a weak or lower immune system. I don't know if that is true or not but you would be wise to consult with a vet ASAP and if this is true summer time is really bad for Parvo so you need to get that in mind as well before you start rushing a puppy out even a vaccinated pup can get Parvo.

Rotties have gotten some undeserved bad names. There are some wonderful dogs out there and some great Rottie owners here so we hope you stick around. Even people who are long time dog owners have questions and this is a great place for advice.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Your puppy is starting out at a distinct disadvantage. Being removed from his litter so early can cause all sorts of behavior issues in some puppies. He will need to have intensive socialization, and lots of help learning bite inhibition.

Puppies of his age can never be unsupervised around children, and all interactions should be controlled so as to be a good experience for both toddlers and puppy. Otherwise, toddlers should have no access to the puppy.

Older children who can understand how to properly interact with the puppy may have slightly more visiting time, still always, however, under your careful supervision for the above reasons.

Next we have the temperament issue. Temperament is hereditary. Expect your dog to be similar to the mother. I would recommend you start early and continue on a regular basis for the first 18 months of this dog's life with good positive obedience training.

Your situation can work, but you have your work cut out for you. If you are not up to the task at hand, or if you fail this dog in the wrong ways, it could have a very bad ending.


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

Aggression can be a real issue with Rotts. Rottweiler pups need intensive socialization, and no-foolin' obedience training, to grow up to be trustworthy companions.

The circumstances under which you acquired this pup, make me a bit concerned about the breeder's practices. That doesn't mean things will turn out badly, but it's something you should have given thought to before taking on a _potentially_ dangerous dog. And an untrained, undersocialized Rottie can be dangerous.

Raised properly, Rottweilers are among the best dogs with kids. But don't just trust that things will work out on their own.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I think this is a potentially troublesome situation and not simply because puppy is a rottweiler. 

The biggest concerns is the pup was taken away from mom and littermates too early and that the mom had a poor temperament. Temperament is partially genetic so I would start training and socializing this dog immediately.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

I've known about 8 Rotts (as in owned by friends/barn owner), and they were all big babies that thought they were lap dogs. I've never met a mean one.

But I would definitely socialize, and consider NILF. Be consistent. I definitely wouldn't try to do the dog whisperer "alpha rolls" or any time of aggressive handling/disciplining. Find a good trainer that uses positive training.


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

As another rottweiler owner, I have to echo what others have said here. 

I always tell people who meet my rotties and say "Oh, I want to have a rottweiler now!" - they are not the breed for everyone. They are strong minded and strong willed dogs who will walk all over someone who is meek mannered. They are most definitely a breed which needs to be researched before you choose to take one on as a companion. In the right hands, they are phenomenal dogs and I, personally, cannot imagine owning any other breed than a rottie. On the flip side, in the wrong hands, they can be dangerous and the dog who makes the news headlines. 

Please seek a trainer who has rottweiler or working breed experience and they can help you work with your pup. Temperament is genetic and there is the possibility your pup could have inherited his mother's poor temperament. It's hard to say the mother's issues were temperament or lack of socialization/training from what you posted. But, either way, you very well could have a long and possibly difficult road ahead of you to make your pup a well balanced canine citizen. Good luck.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

unease, are you American?


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

unease20 said:


> Hey guys I just bought a rottweiler pup. Now after i bought that, a lot of ppl around told me that rotts are very aggressive and not good with the kids. Is that true?? I am worried coz i have kids back at my home... he is still 40 days old now and very playful...


Maybe next time invest in a dog AFTER you've done your breed research ESP. when bringing a dog into a home with kids. This was idiotic idea and not well thought out. Go do your reading or return the pup because you are NOT the right owner for a dog like this unless you've had previous strong willed dog experience. I hate to sound so harsh but it's because of stupid moves like this that at least 45% of dogs end up in shelters. Incompatibility with thier owners/families/homes, and lack of knowledge of the breed. Do you have Breed specific legislation in your area? Rotts are likely on the list. Do you own a home? Be prepared to be denied home owners insurance depending on where you live and what companies you go to. You certainly wouldn't buy a car with out researching it would you (and you keep a car a heck of a lot shorter than you keep a dog)? So why do that to a dog. Geesh when will people EVER learn dogs aren't TOYS or ornaments. They are living breathing THINKING reactive creatures. In most situations I would be saying "congradulations on your new pup" but this is just a tragedy waiting to happen unless you get real smart real fast.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

unease20 said:


> @Xeph: I bought this dog now coz his mother died in an accident yesterday and the owner was going out of town for sometime... basically he wanted to sell him ASAP. So i bought him. Yeah even i think if is raised with the kids, he is gonna be good to them... thanx
> 
> @Binkalette: Hi* mom was very ferocious and very loud *in the area.. she was dangerous... but she is no more R.I.P.... I hope he is not like his mom.... i'll probably take Xeph's and your advice of keeping him with kids..... thanks


Then there is a 50/50 chance that he will be also. You can't fight genetics, you can only hope to temper it with training and extensive socialization. This means meeting at least 1000 people in his first year and at least 200 dogs in his first year. Just curious but what happened to momma? Are you sure the guy wasn't just blowing smoke to sell the pups faster? Sounds fishy to me.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> This means meeting at least 1000 people in his first year and at least 200 dogs in his first year.


Er...where are these numbers coming from?


----------



## grab (Sep 26, 2009)

Rotties can be fantastic family dogs. You'll have some odds stacked against you in that you have a large breed from a BYB (assuming, as they homed pups too early...even without a mother, pups learn so much from littermates..and bred a temperamentally unsound dog). Early socialization and classes will be key. 

There will be naysayers about any breed...particularly large ones.


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

Xeph said:


> > This means meeting at least 1000 people in his first year and at least 200 dogs in his first year.
> 
> 
> Er...where are these numbers coming from?


I've heard those numbers before, and those are excellent goals. I wouldn't lose any sleep if my Rottie only met 799 people his first year, though. I used to bring my Rottie pups all kinds of places--even where I knew they weren't allowed. I'd use people's natural reluctance to make a scene to get 'em a few introductions before I was asked to leave.

My male, especially, was very sharp, and I credit his early socialization with his successfully living out his natural life span. That, and my complete awesomeness as a dog owner.


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

I don't think I've met 1000 people to this day!  And I'm 40! LOL


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Xeph said:


> Er...where are these numbers coming from?


Training literature, other behaviorists, knowledgable people.

1000 people in the first year equals about 83 people a month, 20 people a week, 3 people a day, which is HIGLY do-able. And 200 dogs is even easier. You just ahve to make sure it isn't the SAME dogs all the time. That's only 3.8 dogs a week.


----------



## momof3 (Nov 24, 2007)

Everyone keeps saying socialize,socialize,socialize. But NOT before this very young pup is ready. At this very young age taking it out and exposing it could be fatal. It should be still nursing and still getting benefits from mom and since it is not then its system is going to be compromised some. DO NOT take this tiny little puppy out and start introducing it to other pups. Your asking for it to get sick. There is a time when socialization should start but not when you have a pup this young. Keep him home until he is older. You do NOT want to have to battle Parvo in a pup this young.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

momof3 said:


> Everyone keeps saying socialize,socialize,socialize. But NOT before this very young pup is ready. At this very young age taking it out and exposing it could be fatal. It should be still nursing and still getting benefits from mom and since it is not then its system is going to be compromised some. DO NOT take this tiny little puppy out and start introducing it to other pups. Your asking for it to get sick. There is a time when socialization should start but not when you have a pup this young. Keep him home until he is older. You do NOT want to have to battle Parvo in a pup this young.


THAT is inaccurate. pups have natural immunity from their mother's antibodies for approximately 2 weeks to a month after weaning. Shots can't be started until a pup is 6 weeks old I believe then every 3 weeks there after for 3 more sets of shots. Then rabies no sooner than 13 weeks. You CAN socialize your pup with dogs you KNOW are healthy, up to date on shots and friendly. Keep the dog on your property tho don't let it be walking everywhere because most of the diseases everyone is talking about are usually picked up in either dog to dog contact or dog to infected area contact. Giving the age of this pup, he CAN'T afford to wait until the pup has complete coverage from his shots. 13 weeks will be way too late to start imprinting the bite inhibition he needs NOW. This is where the healthy dogs YOU know come into play.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> Training literature, other behaviorists, knowledgable people.


Sources, please?


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *momof3*
> _Everyone keeps saying socialize,socialize,socialize. But NOT before this very young pup is ready. At this very young age taking it out and exposing it could be fatal. It should be still nursing and still getting benefits from mom and since it is not then its system is going to be compromised some. DO NOT take this tiny little puppy out and start introducing it to other pups. Your asking for it to get sick. There is a time when socialization should start but not when you have a pup this young. Keep him home until he is older. You do NOT want to have to battle Parvo in a pup this young._





Dog_Shrink said:


> THAT is inaccurate. pups have natural immunity from their mother's antibodies for approximately 2 weeks to a month after weaning. Shots can't be started until a pup is 6 weeks old I believe then every 3 weeks there after for 3 more sets of shots. Then rabies no sooner than 13 weeks. You CAN socialize your pup with dogs you KNOW are healthy, up to date on shots and friendly. Keep the dog on your property tho don't let it be walking everywhere because most of the diseases everyone is talking about are usually picked up in either dog to dog contact or dog to infected area contact. Giving the age of this pup, he CAN'T afford to wait until the pup has complete coverage from his shots. 13 weeks will be way too late to start imprinting the bite inhibition he needs NOW. This is where the healthy dogs YOU know come into play.


With the Rottweiler and Parvo virus, things are a little different than other dogs. Rottweilers appear to have persistent maternal antibodies that can prevent them from developing an immune response from vaccines until later than some other breeds. They also have an extremely high mortality rate if they are infected.

Intense precautions until at least one vaccine past 12 weeks in in order.

My puppies do not TOUCH grass until after the 3rd vaccine, nor do they attend any events where I know a lot of dogs will be.

I socialized Grace only in other non-dog households until she was 15 weeks. Yes, I'm a little paranoid. I have more experience with Parvo virus and the Rottweiler than I would care to talk about.

It's hard to socialize dead puppies.


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

Id advice you to find a very good trainer. since you dont know anything about the breed, bought the dog from a very unethical person, bought the dog very very very young and bought it from a very very agressive mother (and probably father). 


very frusterating.


----------



## momof3 (Nov 24, 2007)

RedyreRottweilers said:


> With the Rottweiler and Parvo virus, things are a little different than other dogs. Rottweilers appear to have persistent maternal antibodies that can prevent them from developing an immune response from vaccines until later than some other breeds. They also have an extremely high mortality rate if they are infected.
> 
> Intense precautions until at least one vaccine past 12 weeks in in order.
> 
> ...


That is exactly what I had been told and that is what I was trying to express. I don't think your paranoid at all I think you care deeply about any pup you have and you only want whats best for it. Thank you so very much for posting now I don't feel like I was clueless about what I was saying. I had heard that you just didn't grab a rottie pup and start taking it out to see any pups no matter what until it was like 13-15 weeks old that it was just not safe.


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

I don't care if it's a Rottie or any other breed or mutt ... I think it's better safe than sorry and best to wait til all first level vaccines are given before beginning socialization outdoors and with other dogs. 

I've read too much about Parvovirus, and had to personally deal with Distemper, and it's too heartwrenching to watch a puppy suffer like that and the emotional loss is devastating once you've already fallen in love. 

But, of course, I am known to be over-protective in everything I do and always have been, even with my children.


----------



## momof3 (Nov 24, 2007)

Redyre- I just visited your site for the first time. And while Im not expert those are some of the prettiest Rotties I think I have ever laid eyes apon. We are moving to Columbia,SC and I am going to be switching over to raw if at all possible so I really like the links you provided.
I must say your very stright forward with what you expect from your pup owners and if someone is looking for a Rottie I will be sending them your way.


----------



## BooLette (Jul 11, 2009)

Dog_Shrink said:


> Training literature, other behaviorists, knowledgable people.
> 
> 1000 people in the first year equals about 83 people a month, 20 people a week, 3 people a day, which is HIGLY do-able. And 200 dogs is even easier. You just ahve to make sure it isn't the SAME dogs all the time. That's only 3.8 dogs a week.


Yeah, if you are practically always out of the house. Wouldn't be do-able for me, and my dogs are very well socialized and adjusted.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

you know...its my understanding that the point of socializing your puppy is to have pup be comfortable and confident around humans...wouldnt that suggest more of a need for QUALITY socializing as opposed to QUANTITY?

im pretty sure you should let the individual pup be your guide at to how much socialization is the correct amount...you dont want to push puppy past their limits. you want to ease them into being comfy around people..


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Xeph said:


> Sources, please?


I just gave you the sources. Why don't you ask Marsh that one.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

BooLette said:


> Yeah, if you are practically always out of the house. Wouldn't be do-able for me, and my dogs are very well socialized and adjusted.


You can introduce a dog easily to 20 people just by taking 1 trip to petsmart on a weekend. You don't have to be outof the house all day by any means.


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

After we spent all day beating you over the head, I'd just like to mention that you have a darned cute pup there.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> I just gave you the sources


Bullpuckey. You gave me a canned answer



> Why don't you ask Marsh that one.


LOL, wow....

Because YOU'RE the one that originally came up with seemingly random numbers, and thus, the burden of proof is on you.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Xeph said:


> Bullpuckey. You gave me a canned answer
> 
> 
> LOL, wow....
> ...


I gave you the same answer my prof gave me when I asked him to define "well socialized dog". If that isn't good enough then I can't help you.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

You mean you're trying to escape being responsible for numbers you provided.

That's like someone asking an easily question and the response being "Because I said so".


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Well I have rescue many Rottweiler's from bad situations, many were too young, under socialized etc... I think if you do your homework and make the commitment to this dog that all dog owners should make, you will be fine. Socialize, train and provide the needed care. Rotties can be the best family dogs, if brought up properly.

You have been given good advise. Get your pup in puppy classes as soon as he is old enough (has shots) Keep going with the puppy classes, one session is not enough. Protect your dog from children, don't just let kids manhandle the puppy. Teach them how to behave around dogs. That information will keep them safe from other dogs as well.

I am so sorry to hear about this puppies mama.  Just because she showed aggression doesn't necessarily mean that the pup would. It could simply mean she wasn't properly trained and socialized. This forum can be a great resource. I hope you will continue to hang out here and keep us all informed about your puppies progress. What did you name him?


----------



## john47 (Apr 5, 2010)

no dog is born aggressive. if you raise him properly he'll be ok. lots of socialization with people (including children ) and good obedience training is the key.


----------



## KaseyT (May 7, 2008)

You pup MUST meet at least 100 different people including many children and 100 different dogs by the time he is 4 months old. This period is critical for the dogs development. Get him in a puppy class as soon as he is old enough. Let lots of different kids and adults interact with him. Introduce him to as many friendly dogs as possible. Let him see and experience as much of the world as you can.

Make sure he gets his scheduled shots but if the vet tell you to keep the pup inside and and away from other dog and people, ignore him. He is wrong. The risk or under socialization is far greater then the risk of disease. Just don't let him sniff around places where lots of other dogs poop.


----------



## unease20 (May 26, 2010)

Its good to see so many replies to the threat and that too useful ones. The whole day was pretty busy for me... took the puppy to the vet, had friends and family coming over at my place to meet the new member but unfortunately no one could play with him as the doctor said not to bother him much now. He'l be given vaccination in another weeks time. 

I thank you all for your advice and comments. They are really helpful. The puppy is really cute and playful, bought new toys for him to play. Overall it was a nice first day with the pup... Named him VITO.. Don Vito  . This forum is truely very helpful. Will keep posting news and pictures of him. 

Once again thank you all.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

KaseyT said:


> Make sure he gets his scheduled shots but if the vet tell you to keep the pup inside and and away from other dog and people, ignore him. He is wrong. The risk or under socialization is far greater then the risk of disease. Just don't let him sniff around places where lots of other dogs poop.


This may be good advice for some puppies, but very bad advice for a Rottweiler puppy.

Please read my post regarding Parvo virus and the Rottweiler. My puppies do NOT go out where other dogs are, they do not even touch GRASS in any way until they are 2 weeks past their 3rd vaccine.

It's hard to socialize dead puppies.


----------



## prntmkr (Jan 17, 2009)

john47 said:


> no dog is born aggressive. if you raise him properly he'll be ok. lots of socialization with people (including children ) and good obedience training is the key.


I hadn't intended to chime in on this subject. And I hate to disagree, especially with a fellow Canuck, but Redyre is correct ...



RedyreRottweilers said:


> Your puppy is starting out at a distinct disadvantage ... Temperament is hereditary.


There have been a number of interesting, long-term studies in (amongst other places) the former Soviet Union on this very subject (although I have yet to find a definitive percentile breakdown of the affect of "nature vs nurture"). 

Dogs seem to be born genetically with a potential _range_ in temperament. "Good upbringing" (training, socialization etc) will allow a dog to enjoy the more positive end of its potential. Conversely, "bad upbringing" will "bring out the worst". Fortunately, the vast majority of dogs are born with the potential to be "good citizens". However, the genetic component in temperament is very real. 

I'm sure that any serious breeder of (especially) working dogs can elaborate further.


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

prntmkr said:


> Dogs seem to be born genetically with a potential _range_ in temperament. "Good upbringing" (training, socialization etc) will allow a dog to enjoy the more positive end of its potential. Conversely, "bad upbringing" will "bring out the worst". Fortunately, the vast majority of dogs are born with the potential to be "good citizens". However, the genetic component in temperament is very real.


Some individuals/lines/breeds have a natural inclination to solve social problems with violence. This is not a bad thing, per se, as long as you have a need for that kind of thing, and the ability to control and direct such a dog. The problem of shoddy breeding can complicate things mightily, however. Some people look to breed in the natural aggression, but neglect the areas of good sense, stability, and intelligence that such a dog needs to live a useful life. All the socialization in the world may not be enough to save an unstable dog, or protect innocent bystanders from harm.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

unease20 said:


> Its good to see so many replies to the threat and that too useful ones. The whole day was pretty busy for me... took the puppy to the vet, had friends and family coming over at my place to meet the new member but unfortunately no one could play with him as the doctor said not to bother him much now. *He'l be given vaccination in another weeks time. *
> I thank you all for your advice and comments. They are really helpful. The puppy is really cute and playful, bought new toys for him to play. Overall it was a nice first day with the pup... Named him VITO.. Don Vito  . This forum is truely very helpful. Will keep posting news and pictures of him.
> 
> Once again thank you all.


That's not right. There's suppose to be 3 weeks between boosters unless he's giving 1 shot at a time a week apart of lepto, parvo, distemper etc... If he is using a 5 or 7 way vaccine like the combined DHLPP then that should be 3 weeks apart with rabies after week 13.


----------



## MooMoosMommy (May 23, 2010)

I do believe the OP meant he will be given his first shot in a weeks time. He is young so probably didn't get his first vaccinations. 
Socialization is the key with any breed but especially large, powerful breeds. Please be careful until he has had some vaccinations in him though as other posters said.
I had a Rottie that I nearly lost to Parvo years ago. He was 3 months old and had his first few rounds of vaccines when he was exposed and he nearly died. He did make it but after being at the vets office for 4 days. I can only imagine what would have happened if he had been younger or had no vaccinations. 
BTW- I had young children with him and he was a GREAT dog!


----------



## KaseyT (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Just bought a Rototiller*



RedyreRottweilers said:


> This may be good advice for some puppies, but very bad advice for a Rottweiler puppy.
> 
> Please read my post regarding Parvo virus and the Rototiller. My puppies do NOT go out where other dogs are, they do not even touch GRASS in any way until they are 2 weeks past their 3rd vaccine.
> 
> It's hard to socialize dead puppies.


No, it's good advice for all puppies regardless of breed, and it is especially good advice for dogs that are big, powerfully, and come from at least one aggressive parent.

Many more rotties die from poor socialization than from parvo, and that is a fact.


----------



## Miranda16 (Jan 17, 2010)

*Re: Just bought a Rototiller*



KaseyT said:


> No, it's good advice for all puppies regardless of breed, and it is especially good advice for dogs that are big, powerfully, and come from at least one aggressive parent.
> 
> Many more rotties die from poor socialization than from parvo, and that is a fact.



and how much experience do you have with rotties .... other than just meeting them.....

and how long have you been raising them ....
and how successful have you been at that ...

.... yea i thought so ... not nearly as much as red .... i would take reds advice on this one .... BY FAR!

my doG ... you really just post to start arguments ... i have never seen you ever agree with anyone since ive been here .... and every time you have posted it has been an argumentative comment


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

prntmkr said:


> I hadn't intended to chime in on this subject. And I hate to disagree, especially with a fellow Canuck, but Redyre is correct ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And just to elaborate on this TEMPERAMENT is established by 16 weeks of age. That doesn't give you much time at all to help establish a good tolerant baseline temperament. After that point temperament and personality are set. All you can hope to do from that point is train your heart out to achieve the goals you want.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

It's kind of a balancing act with puppies. It is true that more dogs (all breeds, in general) die from poor socialization than from Parvo, so the socialization aspect can't be ignored. But then the risk of Parvo can't be ignored either.

I don't know what I would do in that situation. I didn't have my Rott when he was a puppy so I don't know how well he was socialized. He seems well-rounded and stable, though I do wish his past owners had raised him around cats.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

The dogs that I have had from puppy on were socialized only with dogs that I knew were not only social but up to date on all vaccinations. Red is completely correct about Rottweiler's are Parvo. I believe the same thing goes for Dobermans as well, but I am not 100% sure on that. In my 33 years of owning and 23 years of doing Rottie rescue, I have seen a LOT of Rotties with Parvo, sadly. Shots FIRST then socialization but you can certainly be working with your puppy at home. Practice handling puppy all over. Touch ears, paws, mouth, lips etc...


----------

